# Sidra jobs



## sagit2811 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello everyone
I've been applying for jobs with Sidra in Qatar and I havent been getting any responses. Does anyone know if they are still recruiting and they're actually replying to applications? 
Many thanks


----------



## RBL-4NiK8r (Dec 18, 2014)

They are still recruiting, but there have been many delays over the years, Sidra was to open next month, but from what I understand it could be early 2016 before they open the doors to patients. Now in that time Sidra will be bringing people in, but your going to see management staff come in first and then work down from there, till you have front line staff. I can say from what I know they are not giving any timeline as to when things will be open, or at least the recruiter that we have has been very vague to this. If you look at the history of Sidra I believe the first dates were set at or around 2013, then the contractors building it changed and new ones came in and it was set back to 2014, but that soon changed to 2015, now here we are its 2015 and I think its just a matter of time.


----------



## sagit2811 (Jan 27, 2015)

Too many delays then!!.. great thanks for your reply.


----------



## RBL-4NiK8r (Dec 18, 2014)

Was wondering to anyone living in Doha if they would know or could find out the status of Sidra and if anyone is even working in the building ? We are at phase 3 or maybe its in between 2 and 3 or close to 4 not really sure, but we now have another recruiter. We told them we would be ready to mobilize in June/July after our kids were out of school, but it seems everything has come to a stop once again. 

Thanks RBL


----------

